# Thoughts On The M1991A1 Colt ?



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I asked about the Colts several weeks ago, but hadn't decided on what pistol I wanted.

I do a couple of seminars every year in exchange for a new gun. The M1991A1 is the one I decided on.

Who has one and what do you think of it ?

Pro ? Cons ?

Thanx guys.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm going to assume your talking about the Colt 1911 A1. I and many others think it is the finest designed semi auto combat pistol ever designed. Glock owners/fans are likely to disagree and they have a solid argument, but the 1911 is it imo. Colt is just a brand today as a number of manufacturers make 1911 pistols. The gun is a John Browning design....like much of his work, it has withstood the test of time....98 years and still going strong. You can spend $600 for a basic mil spec 1911 or you can spend $3500 on a tricked out custom 1911. Average price today for a well built 1911 from a reputable manufacturer runs between $800-$1400...some variations lower, some higher. 1911's are single action so they tend to have a nice light consistant trigger pull and a good smith can work magic with them as well. These guns are easy to shoot accurately and they tend to be very reliable. they arepretty easy to field strip and clean as well. Todays high capacity polymer framed combat pistols are great guns and are very popular but they have not seemed to hurt the sales of 1911 designed guns in the least. These guns don't die....parts are available to keep them running for a couple of lifetimes, hence the design is still so popular today.

I can't think of any cons really. Maybe that they are not as light as todays polymer guns but in some variations they are not heavy eaither. My 1911 commander (4") only weighs 28oz. for carry purposes, the yshould be carried cocked and locked with the hammer back and exposed. This concerns some folks but with a grip safetly and a thumb safety, carying in this condition is safe. As with any gun, practice is important is learning to decock the gun etc.

This is the one I have.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15709&isFirearm=Y


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

It's basically the same thing as a 1911. I think a few of the changes were a stainless barrel, flat mainspring housing, some MIM and forged parts instead of machined from solid. In 1991 Colt made some of these changes and re-named some models the 1991-A1. 

Should be a fine gun.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

NoWake said:


> It's basically the same thing as a 1911. I think a few of the changes were a stainless barrel, flat mainspring housing, some MIM and forged parts instead of machined from solid. In 1991 Colt made some of these changes and re-named some models the 1991-A1.
> 
> Should be a fine gun.



Interesting. Good info!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Great guns. I have a Springfield 1911.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I have both the 1991-A1 and a 1911- No Wake hit it spot on. If I close my eyes and handle the guns, I can't tell one from the other.


----------



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm with Swamp Monster! The 1911 is my choice of handgun....in .45 ACP of course!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Thoughts On The M1991A1 Colt ?


You made a wise choice.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys.  I appreciate it.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

having used a 1911 in combat ,,I would think a newer version would be fine,,it will knock them down...


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Hard to beat a .45. And that one looks like a keeper. Many of the special forces refuse to carry the 9mm in favor of the .45. They get what they want too.

Very good choice.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Just a reminder, I think it's a law here, that if you make a post about getting a new gun you have to post a pic. You know, gun porn. 

Btw, Swamp Monster, we haven't forgot. You owe us a pic and a range report!!


----------



## jb (Sep 20, 2000)

I had a Colt 1911 A1 Model 80? or something like that. It was nice but wanted something nicer. I'm a lefty and found this S&W. I liked the ambi safety , adjustable sights and feel. I added the stag grips. It shoots as good as it looks.








You can't go wrong with a 1911, they're just plain classy.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

NoWake said:


> Just a reminder, I think it's a law here, that if you make a post about getting a new gun you have to post a pic. You know, gun porn.
> 
> Btw, Swamp Monster, we haven't forgot. You owe us a pic and a range report!!


I haven't forgot...between plowing, shoveling roofs, etc, I haven't had a chance! It's on my agenda for tonight though!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom Morang said:


> Hard to beat a .45. And that one looks like a keeper. Many of the special forces refuse to carry the 9mm in favor of the .45. They get what they want too.
> 
> Very good choice.


 
My Brother in law was a SEAL and he carried a Sig Saur(sp?) 9mm and I asked him why and he said that he wanted more shots because if he's using it he wanted to keep the baddies heads down because they were bugging out. Made a kind of sense to me. On the other hand I have a friend that is a combat vet from Vietnam and he wouldn't want any other pistol but the 45 because of the stopping power. He also told me if he was using his pistol in combat he was in a really bad situation and it was likely to get worse. My vote would be the 45 though


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'll post some pics later today. I traded a guy some stuff for a set of cocobolo wood grips that will really dress' r up. 
I don't care for the black rubber ones that came with it. Same with my Rugers, walnut grips make the girls look alot better, feel better too.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Thunderhead said:


> I'll post some pics later today. I traded a guy some stuff for a set of cocobolo wood grips that will really dress' r up.
> I don't care for the black rubber ones that came with it. Same with my Rugers, walnut grips make the girls look alot better, feel better too.


Don't care for black rubber grips? Ut oh............ooops.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

NoWake said:


> Don't care for black rubber grips? Ut oh............ooops.



I'm talk'in pistol grips bro. 

When I'm swinging the Thunderhatchet, those grips you installed are perfect !

No Wake custom built me the survival hatchet from hell. The beauty of this tool is only surpassed by it's brute strength. Many, many thanks my friend.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thunderhead said:


> !
> 
> No Wake custom built me the survival hatchet from hell. The beauty of this tool is only surpassed by it's brute strength. Many, many thanks my friend.


Oh, so you and No Wake have been holdin' out as well...need to see some pics of that as well!! If it goes bang or has a blade, I'm a fan.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Socks said:


> My Brother in law was a SEAL and he carried a Sig Saur(sp?) 9mm and I asked him why and he said that he wanted more shots because if he's using it he wanted to keep the baddies heads down because they were bugging out. Made a kind of sense to me. On the other hand I have a friend that is a combat vet from Vietnam and he wouldn't want any other pistol but the 45 because of the stopping power. He also told me if he was using his pistol in combat he was in a really bad situation and it was likely to get worse. My vote would be the 45 though


Well if you are used to bugging out then ya a 9mm is ok:lol:
Just kidding. Having some experience with a 1911 I would have to say I feel very safe with it.

P.S. Would you do me a favor and thank your brother in law for his service to our country please.....tm


----------

